# Parlante Kaiser MSA-6515BT/MSA-6516BT



## geminis (Feb 8, 2021)

Hola, alguien que  me pueda compartir el diagrama de la Kaiser MSA-6515BT, tengo algunas resistencias quemadas que no se le pueden ver las líneas de color para identificar su color.


----------



## GARY6 (Jul 18, 2021)

Hola, compañeros estoy en un dilema, ya que quiero reparar una tarjeta amplificada de parlante Káiser modelo MSA-6515BT. El problema es que otra persona lo quiso reparar, pero no lo hizo bien y quitó algunos componentes, los cuales en la tarjeta no marca su valor. Ojalá alguien tenga algún esquemático o alguna foto de esa tarjeta, para saber que componentes le hace falta.



geminis dijo:


> Hola, alguien que  me pueda compartir el diagrama de la Kaiser MSA-6515BT, tengo algunas resistencias quemadas que no se le pueden ver las líneas de color para identificar su color.



Hola amigo disculpa, me podrías facilitar algunas fotos de tu tarjeta ? Es que yo tengo una que quiero reparar pero le quitaron algunos componentes, por favor.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 19, 2021)

GARY6 dijo:


> Hola, compañeros estoy en un dilema, ya que quiero reparar una tarjeta amplificada de bocina Káiser  modelo MSA-6515BT. El problema es que otra persona lo quiso reparar, pero no lo hizo bien y quito algunos componentes los cuales en la tarjeta no marca su valor. Ojalá alguien tenga algún esquemático o alguna foto de esa tarjeta, para saber que componentes le hace falta.
> 
> 
> Hola amigo disculpa, me podrías facilitar algunas fotos de tu tarjeta ? Es que yo tengo una que quiero reparar pero le quitaron algunos componentes, por favor.




En esa tarjeta no se ven rastros de manipulación de soldaduras ni retiro de componentes.

Pues, a revisar cual es el motivo. Pero no parece que sea por retiro de componentes.
Trata de obtener el diagrama de la bocina o, levantale el diagrama desde la placa.


----------



## Karl JR (Feb 3, 2022)

*¿*Me podrían decir el valor de la resistencia *R*33*H?*


----------



## Pedro ballinas (Nov 1, 2022)

Es de 10 Ohms.


----------



## Abdul (Nov 12, 2022)

*¿*Qu*é* me pueden decir de la resi*s*tencia *RH*1?


----------

